# Need a Martin Kam Act?



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

RealDakota said:


> I've listed a really nice one for sale in the classifieds under "Target Bows." Even if you aren't looking for one, you may enjoy the photos!


I am not finding your bows in the classified.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Dan Dintaman said:


> I am not finding your bows in the classified.


I haven't checked in on this portion of the site for awhile, so didn't see your note. I'll check the classifieds and see if I can find them.

The Kam Act is going to Terry Martin. Not sure yet about the Dynabo.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Dan,

They should show up if you search the classified listings for posts by me.

Glen


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

RealDakota said:


> I haven't checked in on this portion of the site for awhile, so didn't see your note. I'll check the classifieds and see if I can find them.
> 
> The Kam Act is going to Terry Martin. Not sure yet about the Dynabo.


Awesome pieces of archery history. I have one of each hanging on the wall in my shop...I wouldn't want to part with either of them. 

Good luck for selling them...and kudos to you for sending the Kam Act to Terry, I know he is a huge fan of the history of archery.


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

Olsenck said:


> Awesome pieces of archery history. I have one of each hanging on the wall in my shop...I wouldn't want to part with either of them.
> 
> Good luck for selling them...and kudos to you for sending the Kam Act to Terry, I know he is a huge fan of the history of archery.



House is too full of old bows, so something has to give! I'm pleased to see the Kam Act going to someone who is likely to share it with others. Haven't yet decided where the Dynabo will go.


----------

